# Which version is better??



## beatnation (Feb 11, 2012)

First off, don't rage about this post please, maybe you don't like anyone (original is the best of course):

Banya Production / Caprice of Otada
http://www.mediafire.com/?hvn7uyxykep0nsh

VS

L.E.D. / Diavolo
http://www.mediafire.com/?ajm8tv088r495bn

Please comment


----------



## beatnation (Feb 11, 2012)

I really want to know your opinion people.


----------

